# Livining in sin loophole - Sharia wedding?



## notoriouseddie (Jan 24, 2011)

So me and my girlfriend might be moving to Dubai in 2012.

We hope to rent an apartment together. We've no plans on getting married before we relocate.

My brother works in Dubai just now and he seemed to think that non muslim couples can go to Abu Dhabi for some sort of Sharia wedding or something like that? Basically, show up at a government office, sign some papers with a witness and jobs a good'n.

Is anyone familiar with this process. Ive tried to find more information online but couldn't see much. A point in the right direction would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Gretna Green would be closer to you now, no?




Seriously, don't sweat it. If you have 2 bedrooms and keep your head down you should be fine.


----------



## notoriouseddie (Jan 24, 2011)

Confiture said:


> Gretna Green would be closer to you now, no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, I know.

That's my opinion too. My girlfriend is a worrier though and shes insisting on keeping on the right side of the law.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Its called a Nikah, and you can only do it if you are Muslim, otherwise it would be invalid. If you make out that you are Muslim (converted) then you could probably do it. Your potential wife needs witnesses and you need a witness too. These can be anyone and its usually done in a Mosque - but can be done anywhere and you need an Alim (Muslim priest) to carry out the wedding


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

So the goal here is to not get married at home, but come to the UAE and get some kind of non-binding marriage that allows you to live together in the UAE but does not actually constitute a legal marriage in your home country?

Seriously, when you say that out loud it does not seem like an absurd idea?

To get married in the UAE you will need to get married, as in legal binding marriage.

Abu Dhabi eGovernment Gateway - Citizen - Family Issues


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Not to mention an abuse of Islamic law, preserved for Muslims, and as a Muslim myself, I know that other Muslims and the authorities would have issues with that.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

notoriouseddie said:


> So me and my girlfriend might be moving to Dubai in 2012.
> 
> We hope to rent an apartment together. We've no plans on getting married before we relocate.
> 
> ...



I know 2 people who were arrested for living in sin. They say you'll be fine if you put your head down and don't bother the neighbours. What happens in case of an emergency....there's a fire in your apartment building, etc and they come over in the middle of the night and find out that the 2 of you are unmarried.

A little ridiculous that you would make a joke out of marriage. Just because it is a muslim wedding you are seeking out of convenience doesn't make it invalid. It is still a wedding and you will still be married.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Just because it is a muslim wedding you are seeking out of convenience doesn't make it invalid. It is still a wedding and you will still be married.


Yes it would be invalid. A Nikah can only be done by Muslims, those people who follow the Islamic faith. If someone is not a Muslim, their Islamic marriage would have no value. If a Muslim woman cannot marry a non-Muslim man with a Nikah, then how can 2 non-Muslims marry through a Nikah? Religiously it is not valid, and since the State recognizes the Nikah and Islam, the only problem is that it cannot prove that it is fake without evidence. However, If someone does not come from the typical Islamic background, they could be asked for evidence of their religion by the person carrying out their marriage (conversion certificate). Either you are a Muslim or not. Putting aside the arguments in terms of whether it is morally right or not to abuse religion for one's own ends - if somehow the authorities find out that these people are actually not Muslims and have abused the religion of the State, I do not think that the consequences would be very good. And since they are in fact not Muslims, the local Mullah - the person actually carrying out the marriage itself would know and could alert the authorities to it, landing them in deep trouble.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

You may be getting mixed up with Egypt.. we have a thing here called Orfi marriage which we wiser women call a ******** paper.


----------



## notoriouseddie (Jan 24, 2011)

fcjb1970 said:


> So the goal here is to not get married at home, but come to the UAE and get some kind of non-binding marriage that allows you to live together in the UAE but does not actually constitute a legal marriage in your home country?
> 
> Seriously, when you say that out loud it does not seem like an absurd idea?


Absurd? What's absurd about that?

A couple who mind their own business just want to be on the safe side of the law without having to go through the full marriage ceremony. In my opinion far less absurd than a visa run practiced by many expats.


----------



## themash (Jun 15, 2011)

notoriouseddie said:


> So me and my girlfriend might be moving to Dubai in 2012.
> 
> We hope to rent an apartment together. We've no plans on getting married before we relocate.
> 
> ...


Why don't you jet get married in UK before coming? Would certainly make more sense if you want to be on the right side of the law!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

At the end of the day, it's now clear you have two options to get married in the UK or not. The sharia marriage is obviously not viable and could, in the long run, cause you more problems. I know of men and women who co-habit and set up the second bedroom as if its one of theirs. I am not sure really how much difference that makes.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

notoriouseddie said:


> I know, I know.
> 
> That's my opinion too. My girlfriend is a worrier though and shes insisting on keeping on the right side of the law.


Of course she is, *she* would be the one who gets stoned to death, you would just get deported.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

don't think they stone anyone to death in the uae!!!


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

wandabug said:


> don't think they stone anyone to death in the uae!!!


There were stories about thieves getting 'exported' to KSA to get their hands chopped (cos they won't do it in Qatar) - probably just stories we heard when in Qatar told to labourers


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

and what has Qatar got to do with the UAE ???


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

fcjb1970 said:


> So the goal here is to not get married at home, but come to the UAE and get some kind of non-binding marriage that allows you to live together in the UAE but does not actually constitute a legal marriage in your home country?
> 
> Seriously, when you say that out loud it does not seem like an absurd idea?
> 
> ...


personally I think its more 'absurd' to expect someone to abuse the sanctity of 'marriage' regardless of their religion. I would imagine he was merely asking the question as he clearly wasnt aware that non-muslims could not have a marriage conducted like this. In some countries people have a ceremony called 'hand fasting' which they promise themselves only too each other in the same way you would getting legally married, although the hand fasting ceremony is not legally binding it is morally binding. I would imagine he was simply trying to get advice to see if there was anything similar in uae. They may not be ready to commit to a legal marriage either emotionally or financially. Anyway where does it state they are non-muslim? Or iss it just the assumption they are non-muslim due to the nature of the question? Apologies if they state they are non-muslim! Just saying.....


----------



## LongLiveDubai (Dec 1, 2011)

After all is said and done. A lie is a lie. And as the saying goes "to cover up one lie you will end up making up hundreds of lies". And eventually living a lie. Do you really wanna do that.

Moreover, it seems you are both not yet fully committed to each other. What if you break up and as it happens in many relationships, one of you could seek revenge using the rights earned over each other by getting legally married in Dubai.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

IMO, if you dont wanna get married then you shouldnt go to live in a country where its illegal to "live in sin"! Simple!

Jo xxx


----------



## notoriouseddie (Jan 24, 2011)

LongLiveDubai said:


> Moreover, it seems you are both not yet fully committed to each other. What if you break up and as it happens in many relationships, one of you could seek revenge using the rights earned over each other by getting legally married in Dubai.


This is not the case. We've been together for 5+ years, have a mortgage together, own a home together etc.

The reason we havent got married is mainly because I dont value marriage particularly. As far as Im concerned as long as divorce exists, marriage means nothing. Not very romantic I know but to each their own.

As far as Im concerned I am married. I just don't feel the need to get the government/religious stamp of approval


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

notoriouseddie said:


> This is not the case. We've been together for 5+ years, have a mortgage together, own a home together etc.
> 
> The reason we havent got married is mainly because I dont value marriage particularly. As far as Im concerned as long as divorce exists, marriage means nothing. Not very romantic I know but to each their own.
> 
> As far as Im concerned I am married. I just don't feel the need to get the government/religious stamp of approval



If it means that little to you then whats the big deal - its just a piece of paper! Unfortunately for you in Dubai, you *do* need a stamp of approval - thats their law!

Jo xxx


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You seem to be committed anyway so why not just have a quick registry office wedding before you come over - it really will make life easier for you both -especially your girlfriend. As your wife you will be able to sponsor her for her residency visa.


----------



## notoriouseddie (Jan 24, 2011)

jojo said:


> If it means that little to you then whats the big deal - its just a piece of paper! Unfortunately for you in Dubai, you *do* need a stamp of approval - thats their law!
> 
> Jo xxx



I am aware of this, which is why I enquired about the Sharia Wedding in the first instance, as a means of getting a quick and easy stamp of approval - As I understand it you cant get married in Dubai without getting God involved.

Anyway, I think its been clarified that we will have to go through the normal channels. Thank you everyone for your input


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

notoriouseddie said:


> I just don't feel the need to get the government/religious stamp of approval


Well, didnt you start this thread, with the need to have a government or religious approval? These are exactly the type of things in life, where marriage has its purpose and the reason why it is has a purpose in Islam, at least, is so that the rights of both husband and wife are assured. You say that you will never split up and that you want to be together forever. Nice. Do you know what will happen in the future, tomorrow or even the next hour? What will happen if you do end up splitting up and then you have the headache of dealing with your shared property, mortgage and other joint commitments? As a man, not married to his wife - you are restricting her rights that are given to her through the sanctity of marriage and the needs in society. Examples of society are laws that protect the rights and give certain rights to people who are marriage. If you are not willing to marry your poor girlfriend, who seems to want to get married, then what right do you have in taking away from her the rights that marriage, religiously and in civil society that it gives her?


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

notoriouseddie said:


> As I understand it you cant get married in Dubai without getting God involved.


You cannot get married anywhere, without God getting involved.... in any religion. Apart from maybe civil marriages, which are generally offsprings of religious marriages.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

BedouGirl said:


> At the end of the day, it's now clear you have two options to get married in the UK or not. The sharia marriage is obviously not viable and could, in the long run, cause you more problems. I know of men and women who co-habit and set up the second bedroom as if its one of theirs. I am not sure really how much difference that makes.


Makes no difference. A man and woman who are not married or related cannot legally live together. Having their own bedrooms does not change anything.


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

wandabug said:


> and what has Qatar got to do with the UAE ???


Just wondering if it's true other countries really do "export" wrong-doers to KSA for serious Islamic way of punishment.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Christ, the boy just wants to move to Dubai to work while incurring the least amount of hassle, I think we can all relate to that, no need to mount the high horses. I'd be amazed if anyone on here hadn't used some sort of loophole to circumvent a local law of some kind.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Christ, the boy just wants to move to Dubai to work while incurring the least amount of hassle, I think we can all relate to that, no need to mount the high horses. I'd be amazed if anyone on here hadn't used some sort of loophole to circumvent a local law of some kind.


What? come on a forum and not be judged??where's the fun in that?


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> I'd be amazed if anyone on here hadn't used some sort of loophole to circumvent a local law of some kind.


I haven't. Never. I promise


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

For you and her benefit, get married. Is a HUGE hassle to split up without the piece of paper, and you got the house, vehicles, bank accounts, etc mixed together.

Would of been easier being married.................... lesson learned.


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

ArabianNights said:


> Well, didnt you start this thread, with the need to have a government or religious approval? These are exactly the type of things in life, where marriage has its purpose and the reason why it is has a purpose in Islam, at least, is so that the rights of both husband and wife are assured. You say that you will never split up and that you want to be together forever. Nice. Do you know what will happen in the future, tomorrow or even the next hour? What will happen if you do end up splitting up and then you have the headache of dealing with your shared property, mortgage and other joint commitments? As a man, not married to his wife - you are restricting her rights that are given to her through the sanctity of marriage and the needs in society. Examples of society are laws that protect the rights and give certain rights to people who are marriage. If you are not willing to marry your poor girlfriend, who seems to want to get married, then what right do you have in taking away from her the rights that marriage, religiously and in civil society that it gives her?


yawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Rutilius said:


> yawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well! At least I put someone to sleep, the kid next door who likes to cry day and night doesn't seem to and im good at writing essays, OK! Im a nerd


----------



## laurencree (Oct 10, 2011)

notoriouseddie said:


> I know, I know.
> 
> That's my opinion too. My girlfriend is a worrier though and shes insisting on keeping on the right side of the law.


She sounds exactly.like me before me n my hubby came out here.... We got married in england to be on the safe side... Cant go wrong playi.g it safe... I mean if u love her then its just a small stepping stone... Nothing to stop u renewing you vowls n having the wedding u dreamed of later pluss we did ours last min rush on a very tight budget and everything was perfect the only thing id chsnge was the dress!!! but contredicting myself a little here but as long as u dont show public affection n have a huge row b get complaints you'll be fine


----------



## laurencree (Oct 10, 2011)

Pluss what sort of visa are u planning?? Bcoz dubai is very limited 2 visa u have i needed the marrage cirtificate in order 2 ibtain a family resident visa as i dont have a job out here


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

laurencree said:


> Pluss what sort of visa are u planning?? Bcoz dubai is very limited 2 visa u have i needed the marrage cirtificate in order 2 ibtain a family resident visa as i dont have a job out here




Please do not use text talk on your posts..


----------



## Ethan anaya (Dec 21, 2011)

notoriouseddie said:


> So me and my girlfriend might be moving to Dubai in 2012.
> 
> We hope to rent an apartment together. We've no plans on getting married before we relocate.
> 
> ...


Hi Dear if you want to go through a simple process and you are a christian you can go through it in Church there's a church registered by government in Jable Ali I think its Christ Church my sister just got married there they'll issues u proper marriage certificate so don't worry come over welcome


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Ethan anaya said:


> Hi Dear if you want to go through a simple process and you are a christian you can go through it in Church there's a church registered by government in Jable Ali I think its Christ Church my sister just got married there they'll issues u proper marriage certificate so don't worry come over welcome




He doesn't want to get married.. that is why he is looking for a loophole


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

In my experience, most middle east countries view the concept of 'living in sin' the same. I know you have your reasons for not wanting marriage and in some places you could chose to work/live thats grand, just not so kosher here. There are no loopholes unfortunately, you would either need to bite the bullet and get married or re consider the middle east! Not getting married will hinder you in many ways, visa sponsorship being one of the major ones, but on a serious note, if your girlfriend happened to fall pregnant for example, she may, and I stress the may, be refused medical assistance such as the pre natel care/ scans/ birthing etc as hospitals usually would not accept an unmarried mother. It is just something to consider before you make your informed choice. Good luck


----------



## laurencree (Oct 10, 2011)

Pink Fairie said:


> In my experience, most middle east countries view the concept of 'living in sin' the same. I know you have your reasons for not wanting marriage and in some places you could chose to work/live thats grand, just not so kosher here. There are no loopholes unfortunately, you would either need to bite the bullet and get married or re consider the middle east! Not getting married will hinder you in many ways, visa sponsorship being one of the major ones, but on a serious note, if your girlfriend happened to fall pregnant for example, she may, and I stress the may, be refused medical assistance such as the pre natel care/ scans/ birthing etc as hospitals usually would not accept an unmarried mother. It is just something to consider before you make your informed choice. Good luck


pluss ontop of that if she does ever fall pregnant out of wedlock in dubai is against the law... also i think i read that you cant buy the conreseptive pill unless you have proof of marage??


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You can buy the pill not being married. Or there would be alot of pregnant hookers with arabic babies...


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Lol just read my post, I'm not saying get married or don't come to dubai btw lol I was just saying for an easier life for you both and less stress...... X


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Pink Fairie said:


> I know you have your reasons for not wanting marriage and in some places you could chose to work/live thats grand, just not so kosher here.


I believe "not halal" would have been the more appropriate phrase 
:focus:


----------



## laurencree (Oct 10, 2011)

hookers in dubai?? wow you learn something new every day


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

There's a guy called Pastor Dan who does some kind of wedding that is only binding in the UAE. If you google him you can find his number. I'm not sure how it works or what he does but charges around 3000 AED to do it. I know tonnes of people who have done this. He did go away for a while but is now back doing it.Well worth it in my opinion, we would have done it but our wedding is round the corner now so don't see the point! We've lived together for a year and a half and aren't married, and not had any problems touch wood, but will be a lot more relaxed after we get married!


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

fcjb1970 said:


> I believe "not halal" would have been the more appropriate phrase
> :focus:


Seriously???.....its a phrase not the beginning of a political debate over which words to use.......


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Muslims can also eat kosher.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

nat_c said:


> There's a guy called Pastor Dan who does some kind of wedding that is only binding in the UAE. If you google him you can find his number. I'm not sure how it works or what he does but charges around 3000 AED to do it. I know tonnes of people who have done this. He did go away for a while but is now back doing it.Well worth it in my opinion, we would have done it but our wedding is round the corner now so don't see the point! We've lived together for a year and a half and aren't married, and not had any problems touch wood, but will be a lot more relaxed after we get married!



Are you kidding me? Just the name "Pastor Dan" sounds dodgy to me!


----------

